
Why I'm bullish on Uber - blacksmythe
https://www.chrisstucchio.com/blog/2017/the_uber_trough.html
======
wolco
The problem not addressed is the cost per ride is lower than the real cost to
provide that service. If Uber stopped the flow of new customers overall
revenue would be flat.

------
gkop
Don't waste your time grepping for "churn", it's not mentioned in the body of
the article. This article is long on code and graphs, but short on
intellectual honesty.

~~~
paulddraper
Instead of being long on sweeping generalizations and insinuations, but sorry
on relevant details.

